# indecorous eyes



## alejandra88

jak można przetłumaczyć she flashed a pair of indecorous eyes? proszę o pomoc


----------



## jazyk

Nieobyczajne/bezczelne/zuchwałe oczy?


----------



## alejandra88

dzięki za pomoc!


----------



## jazyk

Ale nie wiem, czy dałem odpowiednią odpowiedź, dlatego jest tam ?.


----------



## alejandra88

wciąż się zastanawiam, w najgorszym razie zrobię translation by omission


----------



## jazyk

Bezwstydne oczy/bezwstydny wyraz?


----------



## Rusak963

Can you give some more context? Maybe something like: rzuciła, spojrzała niestosownym wzrokiem.


----------



## Ben Jamin

alejandra88 said:


> jak można przetłumaczyć she flashed a pair of indecorous eyes? proszę o pomoc


Merriam Webster daje tę definicję: INDECOROUS : not decorous : conflicting with accepted standards of good conduct or good taste. Czyli po polsku będzie: nieprzyzwoity.
“Rzuciła nieprzyzwoite spojrzenie”.
PS: ten słownik jest dostępny za darmo na sieci.


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> PS: ten słownik jest dostępny za darmo w sieci.


----------

